
Why Don't Companies Want You to Work from Home? - seancork
http://seanoneill.me/why-dont-companies-want-you-to-work-from-home/
======
ganoushoreilly
This topic is covered all over this site with numerous reasons. If people
wan't a work from home job and theirs currently won't support it, they have
every right to look for a new job. Work from home doesn't work for every
employee, and it's definitely not perfect for every company.

